# Duyuru > Kültür >  'TARAF Dosyası'

## bozok

*TARAF DOSYASINI AüIYORUZ*

 

24.10.2010 23:59

*Yarından itibaren Odatv’de…*

**Kurulmadan önce gazeteye hangi isim verilmesi düşünülüyordu?*

****Taraf'ın politikalarının belirlenmesinde kim etken? Ahmet Altan mı Yasemin üongar mı?*

**O**rduya nasıl bakıyorlar?*

****Taraf’**ı**n cesareti nereden geliyor?*

****Taraf’ın Kürtler’e bakışı ne?*

**Hangi yazar gazetedeki solcuları uzaklaştırdı?* 

**Ahmet Altan, Taraf okuyor mu?*

**Amerika’ya, cemaate, AKP’ye nasıl bakıyorlar?*

**Eski solcuları neden gazeteye aldılar?*

**Kadın çalışanlar için “karı” ifadesini kullanan ünlü yazarı kim?*

**Alev Er gazeteden neden ayrıldı?*

** “Bu sayfalar benim, size doldurmanız için para veriyorum” diyen gazete yöneticisi kim?*

**Hangi muhabiri yazarlarından daha etkili?*

**Hakan şükür’ü eleştiren muhabirinin başına neler geldi?*

**Aydınlık Dergisi’ni hangi konuda örnek alıyorlar?*


*TARAF, CESARET üRNEğİ Mİ YOKSA ARAü MI?* 
Antalya'da tanıdığım Diyarbakırlı genç bir garson, Türkiye'nin Taraf Gazetesi'nin orduyu hedef alan manşetlerini tartıştığı günlerde, "*helal olsun abi!*" sözleriyle Ahmet Altan yönetimindeki gazeteyi *'cesaretinden'* dolayı övüyor ve Altan ailesine olan hayranlığını dile getiriyordu. Yine aynı otelde çalışan Konyalı bir başka garson da aynı gazetenin Türkiye'yi bölmek isteyen *'dış güçlerin'* maşası olduğunu söyleyerek Taraf'ı yerden yere vuruyordu...

Taraf, kurulduğu günden bu yana manşetleriyle ve yazarlarıyla çok tartışılan bir gazete oldu. Ergenekon operasyonları sürecinde ve Dağlıca baskını başta olmak üzere orduya yönelik yapılan haberlerdeki kışkırtıcı manşetleriyle tartışıldığı kadar ağır eleştiriler de aldı. Gazetenin finans kaynaklarından Fethullah Gülen cemaatine olan yakınlığına kadar ortaya atılan iddialar; AKP yandaşlığından, Kürt meselesinde ABD'nin çıkarları doğrultusunda yayınlar yaptığı yönündeki eleştirilerle Türkiye'nin gündeminden düşmeyen bir medya fenomenine dönüştü.

Kimi siyaset-bilimcilere göre Türkiye, referandum sonrası kritik bir döneme girdi. Hemen her konuda ayrışmanın doruğa çıktığı bu dönemde, Türk basın tarihi açısından da önemli günler yaşanıyor. Türk medyası üzerine önemli değerlendirmeleri bulunan Ekonomist-Yazar Mustafa Sönmez, bu dönemi, "*medya tarihinde bu denli araçsallık görülmedi*" diye yorumluyor ve ekliyor: "*Taraf'ın misyonu dolunca,* 'Arap'ın işi bitti, Arap gidebilir' *denilecektir. Bu sürdürülebilir bir şey değil, böyle de bir geleceği var.*"

Medya eleştirmeni- Gazeteci Ragıp Duran ise, Taraf'ın yaptığı habercilikten kuşkulu olduğunu belirterek, "*Birileri gazeteye bavulla bilgi gönderiyor, belge gönderiyor, bunlar da hızlı bir biçimde yayınlıyorlar*" tespitinde bulunuyor.

Manşetleriyle Türkiye'nin gündeminden düşmeyen Taraf Gazetesi'ni, o manşetlerin bir çoğunun altında imzaları bulunan, bir çoğuna da itiraz eden gazetecilerle konuştuk. Gazetenin en çok tartışıldığı günlerde Taraf''ın politika editörü olan İnci Hekimoğlu, Dış Haberler Editörü Mahmut Hamsici, bugün Birgün'de gazetecilik yaşamını sürdüren Taraf'ın eski politika editörü Ahmet Meriç şenyüz ve Spor Muhabiri Onur Yazıcıoğlu ile yaptığımız söyleşilerin ardından, Ekonomist-Yazar Mustafa Sönmez ve Medya eleştirmeni-Gazeteci Ragıp Duran'la, yayınlarıyla Türk basın tarihinin en çok tartışılan gazetelerinden biri olan Taraf' Gazetesi'ni değerlendirdik. Söyleşiler ve değerlendirmelerin ardından kurum olarak Taraf Gazetesi, kişisel olarak da Ahmet Altan'a söz hakkı doğacağını düşündüğümüz ifadelerle ilgili elektronik posta yoluyla görüşüne başvurduğumuz Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan'ın, dosyayı yayına hazırladığımız ana kadar bir yanıt vermediğini de anımsatalım.


*Yarından itibaren Odatv’de…*


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TARAF'IN İSMİ ASLINDA NE OLACAKTI?*

 


26.10.2010 00:49

*Ahmet Meriç şenyüz ( Taraf Gazetesi Eski Politika Editörü):* 

*'TARAF'TAKİLER, OBAMA'YA İMAN ETMİşLER!'*
_Ahmet Meriç şenyüz, gece editörü olarak çalıştığı Radikal'den Taraf'a geçen çok sayıda gazeteciden biriydi. Politika editörü olarak Taraf''ta işe başladığı günleri, "_*Taraf'ı bir patron gazetesi gibi görmeyip, böyle beraberce bir öğrenci gazetesi çıkartıyormuşuz gibi**sorunları görmezlikten geldik*_" diye anlatan şenyüz, Ergenekon operasyonlarında sürecinde, İlhan Selçuk, Perinçek ve Alemdaroğlu'nun sabaha karşı evlerine yapılan baskınla gözaltına alındıkları gün Taraf'ta yaşananları sorgulamaya başlıyor. "_*Burada demok**r**at olduğunu söyleyen gazete, bu olaya alkış tutan, yücelten, üzerine üzerine vuran bir yayın yaptı. Zaten ben o günden sonra iki gün gazeteye gitmedim*_" sözleriyle çalıştığı gazetenin tavrını eleştiren şenyüz, o dönemde Taraf'ta yaşananları anlattı._ 

*Taraf, başlangıçta solda belirli bir beklenti yaratak yayına başladı. Ancak belirli bir aşamadan sonra politik tartışmaların odağı oldu. Sen nasıl bir süreç yaşadın Taraf'ta?*

-Taraf'ın solda bir boşluğu dolduracağına, solcu bir yayın yapacağına ilişkin beklenti, eğer varsa, solun kendisinden kaynaklanan bir beklentiydi. Taraf, hiçbir zaman solcu olduğunu filan iddia etmedi. Yasemin üongar'ın duruşu, yeri belli. Ahmet Altan ve Alev Er de öyle. Bu isimlerin hiçbiri *'biz solculuk yapacağız'* filan demediler. 'Biz liberal bir gazete yapacağız' dediler. Biz de bunu bilerek gittik. Yani Taraf'a giden solcu gazeteci arkadaşlar arasında 'burada solcu gazete yapılacak, bunun için gittik ve hayal kırıklığına uğradık' diyen varsa, bu çok dürüstçe olmuyor.



*-**Nasıl bir başlangıçtı?*

-Ben o dönemde Radikal'de gece editörlüğü yapıyordum. Ardından Taraf'tan bir teklif geldi. Bir de gece çalışmaktan yorulmuştum. Taraf'ta politika editörlüğü yapacaktım. Mesleki açıdan da bir adım ileriye geçmek olacaktı benim için. Bu arada Taraf'ta çalışan bir arkadaşım, gazetenin liberal olmakla birlikte demokrat olduğunu, yazı işleri toplantılarında herşeyin konuşulabildiğini vs. söyledi. Ben de sonuçta holding medyasında çalışıyordum, devrimci gazetecilik filan yapmıyordum yani. Bu açıdan çok da farklı olmaz diye de düşündüm. Ama böyle bir *'misyon gazetesi'* olacağını tahmin edememiştim.

*-**Misyon gazetesi derken neyi kastediyorsun?*

- *Benim görüşüme göre Taraf, doğrudan Amerika'nın bu dönemdeki politikalarının sözcüsü durumunda.* Böyle konumlandı. Bir operasyonun parçası gibi davrandı. Burada, *'Taraf'taki şu kişi CIA'den, Soros'tan para alıyor'* gibi bir iddiada bulunmuyorum. Bunu özellikle belirtirseniz sevinirim. Ancak bu ilişki parasal değil, gönüllü bir ilişki. Buradaki kişiler, Amerika'nın dünyaya demokrasi getireceğine inanmışlar. Obama'ya iman etmişler. Bu açıdan iyi bir şey yaptıklarını da düşünüyorlar. Ahmet Altan'ın yazılarındaki özgüveni okursanız, çok iyi bir şey yaptığını düşünüyor ve bundan emin olarak anlatıyor düşüncelerini. üok vicdani ve insani bir yerde durduğunu düşünüyor. Bunların hepsi poz, yapmacıklık falan da değil bana gore, inanarak yazıyor. Ben Taraf’ın Amerikan politikalarının doğrudan sözcüsü olduğunu düşünüyorum. Ergenekon operasyonları sürecinde daha da belirginleşti bu. Hatta Taraf'ın kurulup gündem yaratan bir gazete haline gelmesi Ergenekon operasyonuyla koşut bir şekilde gelişti. Tabii bunda tesadüfler de rol oynamış olabilir bir komplo teorisi ortaya atmak istemem

*'TARAF KüRT MESELESİNDE AMERİKA'DAN HİZA ALIYOR'*
*-**Ergenekon sürecine geleceğiz ancak Amerikan politikalarının sözcüsü iddianıza dönersek, bu konuda somut olarak tanık olduğun durumlar var mı. ürneğin haber üretirken, yazıişleri toplantılaırnda vs. Bir kaç somut örnek verebilir misin?*

-Yani birebir kelime kelime söyleyemem ama bu hava yansıyordu. ürneğin Amerikan başkanlık seçimlerinde büyük bir Obama hayranlığı vardı. 
Obama'nın geleceğine ve dünyaya demokrasi getireceğine dair bir büyük beklenti. Ayrıca Kürt meselesinde yaşanan her olayda Amerika'ya bakılarak, oradan hiza alarak durum ele alınıyordu. üok somut bir örnek olarak Amerikan askerlerine yapılmış bir saldırı vardı. Oradaki Yasemin üongar’ın tutumunu hatırlıyorum. Saldırı ilk başta ajanslara, PKK tarafından yapılan bir saldırı olarak düşmüştü ama sonra böyle olmadığı bunun Iraklı bir örgüt tarafından yapıldığı anlaşıldı. üongar,* 'üok rahatladım, PKK yapmış olsaydı, ABD ve PKK karşı karşıya gelir ve Kürt sorunu çözümsüzlüğe girerdi'* demişti.Yani Kürt sorunuyla ilgili her olayda Amerika'nın tavrının ne olacağı, sorunu Amerika'nın çözeceği önkabulünden hareketle bakılıyordu.
Burada şunu da vurgulamak isterim, ben Taraf'a başladıktan, ayrıldığım güne kadar kendi sorumluluğum altında yapılan haberlerde basın meslek ilkelerine uymak için azami gayreti gösterdim, bu anlamda vicdanım rahat. Ayrıca Taraf önemli haberlere de imza attı, bunları da bir kenara koyalım. Ancak Taraf asıl rengini Ergenekon sürecinde belli etti.

*'İLHAN SELüUK VE PERİNüEK'İN TUTUKLANDIğI GüN TARAF'IN RENGİ ORTAYA üIKTI'*

*-**Neler yaşandı bu süreçte?*

21 Mart 2008 tarihinde Kemal Alemdaroğlu, İlhan Selçuk ve Doğu Perinçek'in tutuklandığı gün Taraf'ın tavrı çok net olarak ortaya çıktı. şimdi burada hiç bir demokrasi standardıyla bağdaşmayacak biçimde Türkiye'nin önemli bazı aydınlarının evlerine sabahın köründe girilerek bu insanlar gözaltına alındı. Kaçma olasılıkları da yok üstelik. Burada demokrat olduğunu söyleyen gazete, bu olaya alkış tutan, yücelten, üzerine üzerine vuran bir yayın yaptı. Zaten ben o günden sonra iki gün gazeteye gitmedim.

*-**Bir tavır mı aldın gazeteye karşı.*

-Evet. Tarihi de çok net hatırlıyorum. 21 Mart 2008...

*-**Bu tavrını gazete yönetimine karşı belirttin mi, yani 'ben şu durumdan dolayı tavır aldım' diye?*

-Tabi tabi.. şöyle, İlhan Selçuk, Alemdaroğlu ve Perinçek'in tutuklanmalarıyla ilgili haberde Alev Er 'manşet nasıl oldu' diye sordu. O günkü başlığı şu an çok net hatırlamıyorum ama kötü bir manşetti.

*-**Alev Er'e yanıtın ne oldu?*

-Bunun Taraf'a yakışmadığını ve demokratik bir tavır olmadığını söyledim. Ben zaten sabahtan beri süreci izlediğim için, haberde bu konudaki demokrasi ihlali boyutuna da değinilmesi gerektiğini belirttim. Karşı tarafın görüşlerinin de yer alması gerektiğini belirttim. üünkü burada İşçi Partisi, Ulusal Kanal ve Aydınlık Dergisi basıldı. Kanunsuz biçimde bilgisayarlara el kondu. Oysa tıpkı Nokta baskınında olduğu gibi bu bilgisayarların imajlarının çıkarılması gerekirdi. CMK’ya gore bu şekilde el koyma yapılamaz. Bunun gibi pek çok ihlal vardı, bu aramaların muhattaplarından da görüş alınması gerektiğini ısrarla belirttim. Alev Er bu rahatsızlığıma karşı, manşetin köşesindeki kutuda baskınların neden sabaha karşı olduğunu sorduklarını ve bunun yeterli olduğunu söyledi. Bu kutu *'Bunlar acaba bir darbe planı peşinde olabilirler mi?'* filan diye bitiyordu. Bu sorunun yanıtını da içerikte veriyor, *'sabaha karşı yapılan bu operasyon olmasaydı bunlar provakasyon yapacaklardı'* demeye getiriyor. Bu, doğrudan suçu kanıtlanmamış, ortada iddianamesi bile olmayan bir gözaltı. Bir anda bu insanlar evlerinden alınıyorlar ve üzerlerinde daha hiç bir şey yokken bunları provakasyon yapacaklardı, darbe planı hazırlayıcıları diye suçlu ilan eden bir tavır. Bunu gazetecilikle bağdaştırmanız mümkün değil. Zaten hükümete yandaş olarak adlandırdığımız gazeteler dışında hiç bir gazette böyle görmedi olayı. Sonradan Ergenekon'u destekleyenler dahi ilk gün böyle görmediler olayı. Baştan böyle görmek gazetecilikle asla bağdaşmaz. Ha daha sonra bir şeyler görürsünüz, ikna olursunuz, iddianameyi okursunuz bir şeyler yazabilirsiniz ama ilk günden bunları görmek son derece yanlıştı. Manşet de son derece yanlış bir manşetti.

*-**Sonra Alev Er'le konuşabildiniz mi?*

Alev Er gazeteyi yolladıktan sonra manşetle ilgili bu rahatsızlığımdan dolayı benimle konuşmak istedi. Yasemin üongar da vardı, beraber konuştuk...


*'İLHAN SELüUK'UN BİLGİSİ OLMADAN CUMHURİYET'E BOMBA ATILMAZ!'*

*-**Neler konuşuldu hatırlıyor musun. Alev Er ya da Yasemin üongar senin rahatsızlığını giderecek, gazetecilik anlamında seni ikna edecek neler söylediler?*

-Aslında biz orada gazetecilikten çok -çünkü iş artık buna dönüşmüştü- doğrudan politika konuştuk. Yani İlhan Selçuk, Perinçek ve Alemdaroğlu'nun bu işi, (darbe planını) yapıp yapamayacakları üzerine konuştuk. Alev Er yine hiç bir bilgiye ve belgeye dayanmadan, bir önkabulle "Cumhuriyet'e İlhan Selçuk'un bilgisi olmadan bomba atılmış olamaz" dedi. İlhan Selçuk'un darbeci olduğunu, bu işlerin içinde olabileceğini, Perinçek'in her zaman bu işlerin içinde olduğunu vs. söyledi. Alev Er'in hem Aydınlık hem de Cumhuriyet gazetesinde bir geçmişi var. Yani burada senin karşında buraları bilen ve çok emin biçimde konuşan birisi var. Burada kişisel olarak Alev Er'le ilgili bir sıkıntımın olmadığını belirtmek isterim. Zaten kişisel olarak hiç biriyle bir derdim yok. İnsani nitelikleri açısından Alev Er'i hepsinden ayrı tutarım ve çok da severim onu da özellikle belirteyim. Tabii bu konuşma benim için bir kafa karışıklığı oldu ve ben eve gittim. Sonraki iki gün gazeteye gitmedim. Aradılar, telefonlarımı kapattım falan filan ama en nihayetinde işim bu dönmeye karar verdim.

 

*'YARGITAYI VURACAKLARDI' MANşETİ NASIL ATILDI?* 

*-**Alev Er ve Yasemin üongar'la geçen konuşmada seni ikna edici bir sonuç çıkmadı anladığım kadarıyla...*

-O konuşmada Yasemin üongar çok fazla müdahale etmedi. Sadece dinledi. Alev Er de kendisi açısından mantıklı bir konuşma yaptı, söyleyeceğini söyledi. Ben soracaklarımı sordum, o anlattı. Ben bunlara katılmadığımı söyledim. Burada yapabileceği başka bir şey yoktu. Yayın yönetmeni olarak üzerine düşeni yaptı. Tabii ben karşı tarafı da bildiğim için, Aydınlık hareketini ve İşçi Partisi’ni yani; ikna edici olmadı benim için. Sonunda burada iş yapıyoruz ve iyi sayılabilecek bir para da alıyoruz. O dönemde Taraf'ta hiç de öyle paraların ödenmemesi sıkıntısı yoktu. ücretler tıkır tıkır ödeniyor, kimseyle bir sorunum yok ve iyi bir konumum var o dönemde. Yani iş olarak baktığımız için mecburen yapacağız bunu diye bakıyorum. Fakat bu arada gazeteye gittim, o günkü manşet "Yargıtay'ı Vuracaklardı" şeklindeydi. İşçi Partisi'nden çıktığı öne sürülen bir krokiye dayandırılan haberdi.


*'FETHULLAHüI POLİSLERİN VERDİğİ HER BİLGİYİ BASMAYIN!' DEDİM.*

*-**Sonrasında bu krokinin Savcılar tarafından çantada unutulan bir kroki olduğu ortaya çıktı sanırım...*

-şimdi ben bunu kimin koyduğunu falan bilemem. Ama karşı tarafa, *"böyle bir cd var ne diyorsunuz"* şeklinde asla sorulmadan bir şey yapılıyor. Bir tarafla ilgili bu kadar ciddi bir iddia varsa mutlaka oradan da bir görüş alınmaya çalışılır. Göstermelik de olsa alınır yani. Bu usuldendir. Bir de ben şunu biliyordum; Aydınlık hareketi tarihinde hiç bir zaman böyle provokasyon eylemleri yapmaz. Başka bir çok yönden eleştirebilirsin, bir sürü şey söyleyebilirsin ama Yargıtay'ı basıp da orada bilmem ne yapacak; böyle bir şey mümkün değil. Ayrıca polisin manipülasyonu da olabilir, böyle konularda dikkatli olunması gerekir. Yani ben o gün kesin kararımı verdim artık. Bunlarla konuşacak bir şey yok dedim. Gazeteye gitmeyi tekrar bıraktım. Sonrasında da istifamı vermek için gittim. Bu arada İşçi Partisi de* "bu krokiyi Taraf bize fakslamış"* şeklinde bir açıklama yaptı. Böyle bir şey de yok tabii. şaşkınlık içindelerdi bu cd'nin nereden çıktığı konusunda. İstifamı vermek için gazeteye gittiğimde Alev Er’le konuştum ve son olarak da "Size önerim, Fethullahçı polislerin size verdiği her bilgiyi gazeteye basmayın" dedim.

*-**'Fethullahçı polisler' derken kastettiğin?*

-Emniyetteki 'F tipi' yapılanma. Yani bence doğrudan onların servis ettiği bir şey bu. Alev Er de bana ,"kimin işine yaradığına bakarız" yanıtını verdi. Yani bu bilgi kimin işine yarıyor.

*-**Bu dönemde kimin işine yaradığı...*

-Evet. Doğru olup olmadığı değil, kimin işine yaradığı önemli. Ama bu gazetecilik açısından geçer akçe değildir. Doğru olup olmadığına bakmak esastır. Tabii sonrasında benim hiç bir şey bilmeden aldığım bu tutumun doğru olduğu ortaya çıktı. Yani yılların gazetecisi Alev Er'lerin, Yasemin üongar'ların, Ahmet Altan'ların manşete taşıdığı haberin yalan olduğu ortaya çıktı. Sonunda İşçi Partisi’nden alınan cd'ler arasında böyle bir cd'nin bulunmadığı ortaya çıktı bu kroki Silivri mahkemesinde delil olarak kabul edilmedi. Taraf’ın o süreçteki başka haberleri de yalan çıktı. Nusret Senem’in avukatlık bürosundaki bilgisayarları yakmaya çalıştıklarını falan yazdılar. 
Bütünüyle uydurma olduğu ortaya çıktı Nusret Senem o sırada orada bile değilmiş. Veli Küçük’le Alparslan Aslan’ı birlikte gösteren fotoğraflar da fotomontaj çıktı. Yakından takip ettim Silivri duruşmaları sürecinde, tutuklamalar sırasında Taraf’ın boy boy yayımladığı pek çok haberin doğru olmadığı ortaya çıktı ama ne bu duruşmaların haberine yer verdiler ne de bir özür yayımladılar gazetede.


*'ARKADAşLARIMI İNCİTMEK İSTEMEDİM'*

*-**O gün bir konuşma daha geçti aranızda. Başlıktan rahatsızlığını dile getirdin. Alev Er'in tavrı bu kez ne oldu?*

-Alev Er benim artık orada kalmayacağımın bilincindeydi. Bizim artık beraber yürüyemeyeceğimiz, gazetecilik yapamayacağımız belli olmuştu. Bir veda sohbeti yaptık ve biraz dünyaya nasıl baktığımızı falan konuştuk Alev Er dünya görüşümü merak etti. Ben ona, onlar inançlarını kaybetseler de şahsen sosyalizme inandığımı, geleceğin eninde sonunda emekçilerin tarafında olduğunu söyledim. Yani böyle bir noktaya geldik. Alev Er de işte işçi sınıfı diye bir şeyin kalmadığını, bu işlerin çoktan bittiğini, bu kavramların kendi gençliklerinde kaldığını falan söyledi. Bu düşüncemin yanlış olduğunu da söyledi. Sonuçta dostça ayrıldık. şunu da belirteyim, Taraf'tan politik bir neden belirtmeden, askerliği gerekçe göstererek istifa ettim. Bunun bir nedeni de gazetede çok sevdiğim arkadaşlarım vardı, onları incitmek istemedim. Siyasi gerekçe gösterseydim bu onları üzebilirdi. üünkü ayrılanlardan biri Taraf'ın bir misyon gazetesi olduğunu söyleyince, dürüst gazeteci arkadaşlarım kendilerini kötü hissedebilirler. Nihayetinde bu onların işi ve kendilerini solcu, demokrat olarak tanımlıyorlar. Vicdanlarıyla cüzdanları arasında kalacaklar. üte yandan gazeteden bazı insanlar, basın kanununa göre askere giderken istifa etmek zorunda olmadığımı maaşımın yarısını, (en azından sigortada gözüken kısmının yarısını), askerdeyken de alabileceğimi sonra dönünce istersem yine istifa edebileceğimi, bunun kazanılmış hakkım olduğunu söylediler. Ben böyle bir tutumu da doğru bulmadım ve gazete yönetimiyle hiçbir para ilişkimin kalmasını istemedim. Hiçbir alacağımın olmadığına dair imzamı atıp çıktım gazeteden.


*'SOL İüİNDE TARAF'üI BİR CEPHE YARATILMAYA üALIşILDI'*

*-**Taraf’ın solu kristalize etme gibi bir niyeti var mıydı?*

-Evet. Ben bunu geriye dönüp bakınca daha iyi anlıyorum. Nabi Yağcı henüz Taraf'ta yazmıyordu. Ancak o günlerde Nabi Yağcı, bugünkü TKP'yi eleştiren bir açıklama yaptı. İşte bugünkü başörtüsü meselesi üzerinden bir eleştiriydi sanırım. Bunun üzerine Alev Er, *"Nabi Yağcı eski TKP ve yeni TKP üzerinden bir tartışma yaratalım"* dedi. İşte Nabi Yağcı TKP'nin yeni yönetimini ulusalcılıkla filan suçluyor. Ben yapılan habere şimdiki TKP ile öncekinin farkını anlatan bir kutu filan yazdım. Tabii Nabi Yağcı'ya dayanarak bir haber yapıyorlar. Ben yine TKP'den de görüş alınması konusunda ısrarda bulundum. Bu ısrarım sonucunda Kemal Okuyan'dan falan görüş alarak bir şekilde habere koydurdum. Yani burada niyet belli. Nabi Yağcı gibi artık dönmüş, mücadele diye bir derdi filan kalmamış kişiler üzerinden sol'a 'siz de böyle olun' mesajı veriliyor. Tabii o zaman böyle okuyamıyorsun. Gazetecilik açısından baktığın zaman haber yani. 
Sonrasında Yasemin üongar bana bir kaç defa Türkiye soluyla ilgili dizi hazırlamamı önerdi. Taraf'ta sol'la ilgili yapılacak bir yazı dizisinin nasıl bir şey olacağını az çok kavradığım için fazla üzerinde durmadım. Bunlar ilk 
işaretlerdi sanırım. Sonrasında *Roni Margules, Nabi Yağcı, Halil Berktay, Murat Belge, ümit Kıvanç* gibi isimler üzerinden sol içinde Taraf'çı bir cephe yaratılmaya çalışıldı.

*-**Buradan AKP-Taraf ilişkisine gelirsek, bir yandan sol tartışılırken* 
*diğer yandan da AKP'ye yakın duran, senin deyiminle 'misyon' üslenen bir süreç de başladı Taraf'ta. Bununla ilgili söyleyeceklerin var mı?*

-Başta da söylediğim gibi Taraf'ın misyonu, Amerika'daki Obama'cı ekibe bakarak, onların doğrultusunda belirlenmiş bir misyon. Yani burada AKP ya da başka bir partinin önemi yok. Yani hiçbirisi AKP'li falan değildir.


*'KADINLARIN üOK SEVDİğİ AHMET ALTAN KADIN üALIşANLARA 'şU KARI, BU KARI' DİYE HİTAP EDİYORDU'*

*-**Taraf yöneticilerine gelirsek; Ahmet Altan'ın antimilitarist bir tutum yansıtmasına rağmen Ankara bürodaki çalışanlara yönelik tavrı militarist cümleler içermesi nedeniyle de tartışıldı. Sen bu dönemi hatırlıyor musun?*

-Ben o dönemde gazetede değildim ama fazla uzağa gitmeye gerek yok. Bu konuda Ahmet Altan'ın tavırları durumu anlatmaya yeterli. Doğrudan bana karşı herhangi bir olumsuz tavrı olmadı ama çeşitli defalar çalışanlara hiçbir iş yerinde olmaması gereken şekillerde davrandığını gördüm. Kadınların çok sevdiği Ahmet Altan’ın birlikte çalıştığı kadınlara saygı gösterdiğine ise hiç tanık olamadık mesela. Yazı işleri toplantılarında kadın arkadaşlarımızdan *‘şu karı’, ‘bu karı’* şeklinde bahsetmek Ahmet Altan’ın sık başvurduğu bir üsluptu. Taraf’ta çalıştığım dönemdeki Ahmet Altan’ı gözümün önüne getirdiğimde editörlüğü ya da gazete yöneticiliğini haberi süzmek, imbikten geçirmek, doğruluğunu yanlışlığını araştırmak, detaylandırmak falan değil tamamen sansasyonel başlık atmak olarak gören biri gözümde canlanıyor. Ayrıca pek çok arkadaşı hakaretamiz sözcüklerle azarladığını da hatırlıyorum.


*'TARAF'TA ASIL ETKEN OLAN AHMET ALTAN DEğİL, YASEMİN üONGAR'*

*-**Bir* *kimliğinle* *baktığında Ahmet Altan'ı nasıl değerlendiriyorsun. Bir kahraman mı var karşımızda, kendisini nasıl konumlandırıyor sence?*

-Tabi tabii, Ahmet Altan'ın böyle bir şeyi var. Ama Taraf'ın politikalarının belirlenmesinde Ahmet Altan değil, Yasemin üongar etkendir. Bu üçlü içerisinde Ahmet Altan, gazetecilikle değil de duygusal ve çok fevri hareket eden bir profil çizer. Bir defa benim olduğum dönemde gazeteye Ahmet Altan'ın katkısı çok azdı. Esas olarak Alev Er'di. Alev Er'in yazıişleri toplantılarında bir enerji olurdu. Eğer toplantıyı o yapıyorsa herkes katılmak isterdi. üünkü gazetecilik açısından bir şeyler öğreniliyordu. Ama Ahmet Altan yapıyorsa herkes kendi servisinden başka birini göndermek isterdi. üünkü haberin bütününü değil saçma sapan bir ayrıntıya takılıp 15-20 dakika bunun üzerine konuşurdu. Yasemin üongar ise çok dengeli, bütün süreç boyunca adım adım kendi iktidarını Taraf içerisinde güçlendiren bir yol izleyerek gazetenin politikalarına damgasını vuran kişi oldu. Sonuçta Alev Er'in Taraf'tan ayrılmasının gerçek nedeni Yasemin üongar'dır. Yasemin üongar'ın giderek gazete içinde etkili olmasıdır.

*-**Yas**e**min üongar'ın etkisini neye bağlıyorsun. Amerika'yla daha yakın ilişkileri olması mı?*

-Hayır. Ben o kadar komplo teorilerine bağlamıyorum. Kişisel yeteneklerine bağlıyorum. üç kişi arasında yönetici nitelikleri açısından öne çıkan oydu ve eninde sonunda Yasemin üongar orayı yönetecekti.


*'ORDUYU YIPRATACAK HER HABER TARAF İüİN İYİDİR'*

*-**Taraf'ın askerle ilgili manşetleri de çok tartışıldı. Sen bir gazeteci olarak ne düşünüyorsun bu konuda?*

-ünce şunu söyleyeyim; bir kere Taraf'ın yönetici üçlüsü Türkiye'ye demokrasinin AKP'nin temsil ettiği güçlerle geleceğine ve bunun karşısındaki en büyük engelin de askeri vesayet olduğuna kesin olarak inanıyorlar. Buna çok samimi olarak inanıyorlardı ve orduya yönelik her türlü haberi yayınlayalım diye düşünüyorlardı. Fakat şunu da söyleyeyim; benim olduğum dönemdeki haberlerin ben arkasındayım. Mesela "üsteğmeni dağda unuttular" haberi... Hakikaten üstteğmeni dağda unutmuşlar. Dağlıca baskınındaki ihmaller vesaire. Bu haberlerin arkasındayım ama sonrasındakilerin mutfağında yer almadığım için bilemem. Ahkam kesmiş olurum. Ama bakış açılarının askeri vesayete karşı olduğunu söyleyebilirim. Bu nedenle orduyu yıpratacak hertürlü haber iyidir tabii Taraf için.


*AHMET ALTAN, 'BU SAYFALARIN HEPSİ BENİM' DİYOR*

*-**üalışanların ücretleriyle ilgili sıkıntılara gelirsek. Bir çok çalışan bu nedenle ayrıldığını biliyoruz. Basında yaygın bir sıkıntı bu sanırım. Sen neler yaşadın bu konuda?*

-Maaşlarımız sigortada asgari ücret üzerinden gösteriliyordu ve tabii ki asgari ücret almıyorduk. Mesela böyle bir şey Ciner Grubu’nda Doğan Medya'da falan hayatta olmaz. Yani bir çok açıdan eleştirebilirsiniz büyük medyayı ama en azından maaş bordronuzda maaşınız tam gösterilir. Ama biz Taraf'taki sıkıntıları hep gazetenin zor günler geçirmesine bağladık. Radikal'den gelenlerin çoğu oradan atılmışlardı. Taraf’ı bir nevi kendi gazeteleri gibi benimseyip hep beraber bir şey yapıyoruz havasına girdiler. Ben pek katılmasam da bazı arkadaşlar hep beraber Türkiye'ye demokrasi getirme misyonuna hizmet ediyoruz filan diye düşünüyorlardı. Bu nedenle bu sıkıntılar hoş görülüyordu. Ama hiç de böyle bir şeyin olmadığı sonradan ortaya çıktı. Ben ayrıldıktan sonra yapılan bir yazı işleri toplantısında, Ahmet Altan, "*bu sayfaların hepsi benim, ben size bunları doldurmanız için para veriyorum"* demiş. En sonunda iş oraya gelmiş. Tabii biz baştan itibaren haklarımızı korumak adına daha net bir tutum alabilirdik. Burada bizim de eksikliğimiz var. Biraz da bakış açımızın saflığından kaynaklandı. Yani Taraf'ı bir patron gazetesi gibi görmeyip, böyle beraberce bir öğrenci gazetesi çıkartıyormuşuz gibi bu tür sorunları görmezlikten geldik. Benim dönemimde ücretlerin ödenmesinde fazla sıkıntı olmadı ama sonradan bunlar yaşandı, biliyorum. Bunları yaşayanlarla konuşsanız daha iyi olur.

*-Taraf'ın Cumhuriyet'in temel değerleriyle ilgili görmezden gelen yayınları da oldu ve bu çok eleştirildi. Bu konuda sen ne düşünüyorsun?*

-Ben açıkçası Taraf'ın bu konuda eleştirilmesi gerektiğini düşünmüyorum. Bence bir gazetenin böyle bir özgürlüğü de olmalı. Türkiye'deki bütün gazeteler sanki tek bir merkezden çıkıyormuş gibi davranıyor. 29 Ekim'de falan hepsi neredeyse aynı birinci sayfayla çıkıyor. Bu ancak totaliter rejimlerde olan bir şey. Bir gazete de 29 Ekim’de başka başlık atabilir.


*'TARAF'IN ADI 'İKİNCİ CUMHURİYET' OLACAKTI!'*

*-Sence bu tutum sözünü ettiğin özgürlük çerçevesinde görülen bir tavır mı?*

-Bence bu konuda basın özgür olmalı. Ha, Taraf niye böyle yapıyordu dersen. İdeolojik olarak şöyle bir şey var; Taraf'ın kadrosu çok net olarak ikinci cumhuriyetçi. Hatta Taraf kurulmadan önce bir ara gazeteye *"İkinci Cumhuriyet"* adının verilmesi bile söz konusu olmuş. Biz başlarda bundan haberdar değildik ama sonradan gazete içinde konuşulurken duyduk. Yani bu düzeyde bir ikinci cumhuriyetin gazetesi. Tabii ikinci cumhuriyeti kurmak isteyen adamlar birinci cumhuriyeti eleştirecekler. Yıkmak isteyecekler. Birincisi yıkılmadan ikincisini kurmak mümkün değil. Böyle bakıldığında çok normal, ikinci cumhuriyetçiliğin doğal bir sonucudur bu.

*(Yarın: Taraf Eski Spor Muhabiri Onur Yazıcıoğlu anlatıyor: Hakan şükür'e dokundu başına neler geldi?)*


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*AHMET ALTAN GAZETEYİ BİTİRDİ*

 

28.10.2010 23:58

*Mahmut Hamsici (Taraf Gazetesi eski Dış Haberler Editörü)* 


*‘TARAF’I ARTIK SADECE SİYASETEN ELEşTİREBİLİRİZ’*

Mahmut Hamsici, Taraf’ta işe başladığı dönemde gazetenin henüz yayına başlamadığını anlatarak başlıyor söze. Gazetenin ismi ve yaza kadrosunun henüz belirlenmediği bu dönemi, *“Sıfırdan gazete oluşturulan bir çalışma ortamında bulunmak benim için farklı bir deneyimdi”* diye özetliyor.

“Aslında başlarda Taraf’ın şimdiki noktaya gelebileceğini çoğumuz tahmin etmiyorduk” diyen Hamsici, Temmuz 2008’de Taraf’tan istifasının ardından www.ekinbildirgesi.com sitesine verdiği mülakatın ardından oldukça sıkıntılı günler geçirdiğini anlatıyor: “‘böyle bir dönemde Taraf’ı eleştirerek Ergenekoncular’ın ekmeğine yağ sürmek’ gibi suçlamalara maruz kaldım. Liberal ve sağcı kesimlerin söylediğim şekildeki tepkilerini doğal bulurum ama o dönem birçok solcu dostum da böyle düşünüyordu. *Ama zaman içinde hem AKP’nin demokrasiyle imtihanının sonuçları daha net olarak görüldü hem de Taraf’ın sol değerlere yer yer bel altı vurmaya kadar varan çirkin saldırısı daha fazla insanı uyandırdı.*”

*İşte Mahmut Hamsici’nin Taraf günleri…* 

Taraf’ta iş başı yaptığımda henüz gazete yayına başlamamıştı. İsmi, tasarımı, yazar kadrosu dahil birçok şey henüz belirlenmemişti. Sıfırdan gazete oluşturulan bir çalışma ortamında bulunmak benim için farklı bir deneyimdi. Aslında başlarda Taraf’ın şimdiki noktaya gelebileceğini çoğumuz tahmin etmiyorduk.

*Siyasi çizgi olarak liberal bir gazete hedeflendiği açıktı,* kimsenin bunun aksi yönde beklentisi de yoktu (Taraf’ı sol kabul edip yaptıklarını solculukla bağdaştırmamak bana gerçekten komik geliyor!). Ama siyasi görüşü ne olursa olsun herkeste daha özgürce habercilik yapılabileceğine dair bir beklenti vardı. Bu beklentinin bir nedeni o zamanlar Star’daki *‘301 Cemil tahtaya’* başlığı ve sonrasında gelen ‘istifası’ hala dillerde dolanan Alev Er’di. Siyasi görüşü net olmakla birlikte her türlü özel ve iddialı habere önem veren biriydi Alev Er. Ayrıca Ahmet Altan’ın açıklamaları da bağımsız olunacağı yönündeydi. Kadıköy’deki birinci ofiste mekan düzenlemesi devam ederken ilk büyük toplantımızı yapmıştık. Ahmet Altan o gün çok güzel bir konuşma yapmıştı. Gazetenin ‘hiçbir ama hiçbir güce bağımlı olmayacağını, tamamen özgür olacağını’, bundan herkesin emin olması gerektiğini söylemişti. Sonrasında Alev Er’in yönetiminde toplantılara başlamıştık. Toplantılar son derece demokratik bir ortamda geçiyordu. Mevcuttan farklı bir gazetecilik hedefleniyordu. Haber dilinden tasarıma kadar yenilik amacı vardı. Ben Alev Er’i sadece Taraf’ta tanıdım ama tanıdığımız kadarıyla onu çok sevmiştik. Başlarda orada, çoğunluğu 20’li yaşlarının sonunda 30’lu yaşlarının başında bir grup gazeteci olarak belli bir heyecan duygusuyla çalışıyorduk. Bunda Alev Er’in (Kendisine Alev Ağabey diyorduk) bizlere klasik bir genel yayın yönetmeninden farklı olarak samimi yaklaşımının da payı vardı. Bu dönemde Yasemin üongar da Milliyet’ten ayrılarak gazete kadrosuna dahil oldu.

*‘PARASI üDENMEYEN YAZARLAR BIRAKTI’*
Dediğim gibi ana akımdaki gazetelere nazaran daha özgür ve enerjik bir habercilik yapılacağını düşünüyorduk, tıpkı Radikal’in ilk döneminde yapıldığı gibi. Mesela Dış Haberler servisi için Yasemin üongar’la birlikte çalışarak Türkiye’de hiçbir gazetede olmayan bir dış temsilci ağı kurmuştuk. Buenos Aires’ten Budapeşte’ye, Paris’ten Pekin’e, Atina’dan Kudüs’e birçok ülkeden bize yazmaları için hepsi de çok yetenekli isimler bulmuştuk. (üoğunun parası ödenmeyen bu isimler doğal olarak teker teker yazmayı bıraktı)

*‘AHMET ALTAN’IN GİDEREK KABALAşAN TAVIRLARI RAHATSIZ EDİYORDU’*
*Gazete ilk çıktığında bazı gelişmeler insanları ufaktan rahatsız etmeye başlamıştı (Ahmet Altan’ın insanlara yönelik git gide kabalaşan tavırları, Metin Soysal gibi sevilen bir yöneticinin gazeteden ayrılması gibi)* ama hala çok ciddi bir aidiyet sorunu yaşamadığımız gibi can sıkıcı bir habercilik anlayışı da henüz yoktu.



*Alev Er*

*‘ALEV ER CHAVEZ’İ DEMOKRAT OLMAMAKLA SUüLAYINCA TARTIşTIK’*
üok net bir liberal anlayış vardı ama angaje bir gazetecilik de yapılmıyordu. Hatta o dönem AKP’ye de dokunan haberlerin gazetede yer aldığını da çok iyi hatırlıyorum. Kendi adıma konuşacak olursam hiçbir zaman vicdanen beni rahatsız edecek, angaje anlayışla hazırlanmış bir habere imza atmadım. Bunun ihtimali durumda hem belli dengeler tutturulabiliyordu hem de Alev Er’le en azından tartışma imkanımız da vardı. Mesela birgün Irak’la ilgili bir haber hazırlarken ‘Cengiz üandar’ı arayıp görüş alalım’ demişti. Ben bunu yapmıştım ama yanında Faik Bulut ve Hüsnü Mahali’den de görüş almıştım. *Ya da başka birgün toplantı masasında Paraguay’daki seçim sonuçlarını konuşurken Chavez’i demokrat olmamakla suçlayınca aramızda sert bir tartışma yaşanmıştı* ama ben o gün sayfaya, yüksek lisans tez konum olması nedeniyle Latin Amerika’daki son siyasi gelişmelerle ilgili bir analiz yazıp koymuştum ve Latin Amerika’daki sol hükümetler sürecinin kıta üzerindeki ABD hegemonyasını zayıflatmasını alkışladığım bu yazı hiçbir sorun yaşanmadan yayınlanmıştı.

Ama sonra ülkedeki siyasi gelişmeler, AKP ile devlet kurumlarındaki ulusalcı-laik kesim arasındaki çatışmanın derinleşmesi karşısında Taraf çok açık taraf tuttu ve sonrasında farklı bir tür yayıncılığa yöneldi. Bu arada bir ara Alev Er ayrılmaya yeltendi. Biz, gazetenin hemen hemen tüm kadrosu ayaklandık, toplantılar yaptık, onun geri dönüşünü istedik ve o da döndü. Alev Er’in habercilik anlayışını da kendi aramızda eleştirdiğimiz oluyordu ama dediğim gibi en azından onunla her şey tartışılabiliyorduk.

*‘RASİM OZAN KüTAHYALI GİBİ İSİMLERLE SOLUN TEMEL DEğERLERİNE SALDIRILAR BAşLADI’* 
Zaman içinde bir yandan Ahmet Altan’ın gazetenin pratik işleyişinde daha fazla öne çıkması bir yandan Alev Er’in kendini biraz geri çekip sonrasında ayrılması, bir yandan çalışma düzeni, maaşlarla ilgili sorunlar, *bir yandan angaje bir habercilik anlayışının oturmaya başlaması, bir yandansa Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı gibi insanların piyasaya çıkartılıp solun temel değerlerine yönelik çirkin saldırıların başlamasıyla gazete birçoğumuz için çalışılamaz bir hale geldi.* Ve aynı dönemde benzer nedenlerle birçok kişi gazeteden istifa etti.

Politika servisinde çalışmadığım ve zaten dokuz ay çalıştıktan sonra ayrıldığım için sonrasındaki belge trafiğini bilmiyorum. Ama bu tip durumlarda bence denklem basittir. Bu belgeler genelde birçok yere gönderilir ve hangi gazete onu yayınlarsa ona belge akışı da artar. Yaşanan siyasi süreci ve Taraf’ın bu süreçteki temel bakışını düşününce (Türkiye’deki askeri vesayeti ve Kemalist elitlerin bürokrasideki egemenliğine karşı AKP’nin ülkeyi demokratikleştireceği anlayışı) bu gayet doğal. Doğruluğu kanıtlanmadan yayınlanan bazı belge ve bilgilerin yanlış çıktığını da biliyoruz ki bunu kimse sorgulamıyor. *Aslında Taraf yıllarca Aydınlıkçı çizginin 2000’e Doğru ve Aydınlık dergilerinde gerçekleştirdiği, bilinçli veya bilinçsiz olarak her zaman manüple edilmiş olan ‘gelen her belgeyi patlatma’ anlayışına dayalı bir gazeteciliği liberal bir çizgiden yürüttü.* Bence süreç gereği o belgeler (AKP’yi ve Fethullah Gülen’i Bitirme Planı belgesi gibi…) eninde sonunda ortaya dökülecekti. Ama hakkını da verelim. Zirve Yayınevi Cinayeti, Dağlıca baskını, bir üsteğmenin dağda unutulması gibi birçok önemli habere de imza atıldı.



*‘TARAF SİYASİ BİR YAYINDIR, GAZETECİLİK YüNüNDEN ELEşTİRİLMEMELİ’*
Bugünden bakınca Taraf’ın net olarak bir siyasi yayın olduğunu düşünüyorum ve gazetecilik üzerinden Taraf’ı eleştirmeyi veya olumsuzlamayı yanlış buluyorum. İster olumlu, ister olumsuz olsun bence eleştiriler bu saatten sonra ancak siyasal olabilir. Tabii bu uzun bir konu! Yine de bugün bunları aklıselim bir şekilde tartışabilmek açısından son iki seneye nazaran daha iyi bir atmosferde olduğumuzu düşünüyorum. Size bununla ilgili küçük bir örnek vereyim. Taraf’tan ayrılanlar arasında gazeteyi eleştiren bir şekilde konuşan ilk kişi ben oldum. Sol.org.tr sitesindeki dostlardan gelen röportaj talebini geri çevirmedim. Ama bazı medya sitelerinin röportajı alıp sadece bazı kısımlarını cımbızlamalarının da etkisiyle (Burada Ahmet Altan’la eleştirilerden bahsediyorum ki koskoca röportajda sadece bir iki cümle değinmiştim. O ön plana çıkarılınca sanki derdim Ahmet Altan’mış gibi anlaşıldı ki öyle değil) çok saldırıya uğradım. *‘Böyle bir dönemde Taraf’ı eleştirerek Ergenekoncular’ın ekmeğine yağ sürmek’ gibi suçlamalara maruz kaldım*. Liberal ve sağcı kesimlerin söylediğim şekildeki tepkilerini doğal bulurum ama o dönem birçok solcu dostum da böyle düşünüyordu. Ama zaman içinde hem AKP’nin demokrasiyle imtihanının sonuçları daha net olarak görüldü hem de *Taraf’ın sol değerlere yer yer bel altı vurmaya kadar varan çirkin saldırısı* daha fazla insanı uyandırdı.

*‘CİHANER DAVASI üNEMLİ BİR GüSTERGEYDİ’*
Sadece Taraf değil hükümete doğrudan veya dolaylı yandaş medya organları AKP ve cemaati eleştirmeyi ‘darbecilik’, ulusal solcu ve milliyetçi yayınlar ise ordu ve bürokrasi içindeki ulusalcı-laik kesimleri savunmamayı ‘AKP’cilikle’ eşleştirerek toplumda talihsiz bir kamplaşmanın yaratılmasına katkı sundular. Oysa kimse bu taraflardan birini seçmek zorunda değil. *(Yayıncılığına büyük saygı duymakla birlikte bu değerlendirmenin yayınlanacağı Odatv sitesiyle dünya görüşümüzün aynı olmadığını da söylemek isterim.)*

Ben kişisel olarak başından beri Veli Küçük gibi bir dönemim eli kanlı insanlarının hapse tıkılmasından, paşaların da artık yargılanabilmesinden mutluluk duyarken diğer taraftan yeni bir demokrasinin değil farklı aktörlerin eliyle yeni bir otoriter anlayışın git gide gelişmesinden müthiş endişe duyuyordum. *Bu açıdan sezgisel olarak demokrat ve onurlu bir savcı olduğunu tahmin ettiğim İlhan Cihaner’le ilgili davanın çok önemli bir gösterge olarak yaşandığını düşünüyorum. Mustafa Balbay’ın aylardır tutuklu yargılanması, Devrimci Karargah davası, KCK davası da bu minvaldeki çeşitli örnekler arasında.* Bence şimdi bu bahsettiğim otoriter anlayışın devlet kurumlarında git gide oturduğu bir dönemdeyiz. AKP yukarıda bahsettiğim çatışmayı kazandı ve onun dişlerini zamanla daha iyi göreceğiz. Zamanında beni Taraf’ı eleştiren bir röportaj için yargılayan, AKP üyeleriyle birlikte eylemler yapmaktan çekinmeyen, Ergenekon gibi davalardan ‘umutlu’ bazı solcularsa şimdi AKP marifetiyle hapisteler. *Neyse ki solun hemen hemen tümü çok daha fazla geç olmadan Taraf, AKP ve cemaat konusunda bazı gerçeklerin farkına vardı.* Ne diyelim, buna da şükür!

*Yarın Ekonomist Mustafa Sönmez anlatıyor: Taraf'ın işi ne zaman bitecek?*


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TARAF OPERASYON GAZETESİ*

 


30.10.2010 00:49

*Mustafa Sönmez** (Ekonomist-Yazar):* 
_Ekonomist-Yazar Mustafa Sönmez, medya konusunda da kalem oynatan aydınlardan biri. üzellikle 1990'lı yıllarda medyanın yaşadığı köklü dönüşüm üzerine dikkate değer tespitleri bulunan Sönmez, 'kullanılan bir araç' olarak değerlendirdiği Taraf Gazetesi'ni hazırlayan sürecin, E. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen darbe günlüklerini yayınlayan ardından kapatılan Alper Görmüş yönetimindeki Nokta Dergisi'yle birlikte başladığını söylüyor._

*

Mustafa Sönmez

TARAF'IN MİSYONU DOLUNCA 'ARAP GİDEBİLİR DENİLECEK!'*
Taraf, özellikle 2007'de başlatılan Ergenekon ve benzeri operasyonların, bütün bu itibarsızlaştırmaların, TSK'nın bir şekilde sindirilmesi ve akabinde cemaatin devlet içinde daha etkinleştirilmesi, yargının da giderek yürütmeye ve yasamaya tabii bırakılması gibi; şimdiye kadar olan ve bundan sonra da olması muhtemel sürecin aracı ve bir parçasıdır bana göre. üünkü finans kaynakları açısından bağımsızlık iddiası olamayacak bir oluşum. Bugüne kadar manşetleriyle tartışmalara konu olması hasebiyle de bence aklıselim insanların zaten teşhisini koydukları bir araç. Bu anlamda bir aparat. üyle söyleyeyim. Misyonu dolunca, 'Arap'ın işi bitti, Arap gidebilir' denilecektir. Bu sürdürülebilir bir şey değil, böyle de bir geleceği var.

*'MEDYA TARİHİNDE BU KADAR ARAüSAL BİR üRNEK YOK'*
şimdilik Arap'ın işini görüyor. Bütün oyunun bir unsuru olarak bu sahnede yer alıyor. İster taşeron de, ister fiilen araç olarak kulanılma de. Bu oyun bir süre sonra bitince alınıp bir kenara atılır, işlevsizleştirilir. Yani çok da tutulmaya değer bir şey değildir. Ama bugünün şartlarında kullanılan bir medya. Bu kullanılanlar da karşı tarafı kullandıklarını zannediyorlar. Yani karşılıklı bir kullanılma olduğunu zannediyorlar ama esasen kullananlar daha güçlü taraflar. Misyonu bitince de bir kenara koyarlar. Taraf'ın kalıcılığı ve sürdürülebilirliği pek mümkün görünmüyor bana. Bir de tabii medya tarihinde bu kadar araçsal bir örnek yok. Gönüllü araçlar vesaireler var ama böyle büyük bir oyunun sol görünümlü aracı yok. Belki bu kayda değer bir şey.

*Kapatılan Nokta Dergisi'yle Taraf arasında kurulan parallellikler olduğunu hatırlattığımız Mustafa Sönmez, bu konuda kurulan parallelliklere, yani Taraf'ın Nokta'nın kapatılmasının ardından benzer bir amaca yönelik kurulduğu yönündeki görüşe katıldığını belirtiyor. Nokta'nın, günlükleri yayınlamasından önceki döneminde kısa bir süre derginin genel yayın yönetmenliğini yapan Sönmez, "**önce Nokta'dan başlandı" diye özetliyor süreci:*

*

'NOKTA İLE TARAF ARASINDA DEVAMLILIK VAR'*
Nokta'yı satın alan Mali Müşavir görünümlü kişinin, Bakırköy'de Alper Görmüş'ün yöneticiliğinde dergiyi çıkardığı zaman, bu süreç başlatıldı. Sonra Nokta'da kesintiye uğrayan sürece Taraf'ta devam ettirildi. Zaten Nokta'daki aynı kadroyu aşağı yukarı Taraf'ta da görmek mümkün. Ben Nokta ile Taraf arasında bir devamlılık olduğunu düşünüyorum. Hatta Taraf'a daha çaplı, geniş katılımlı devam eden bir operasyon gözüyle bakabiliriz.

*'BüYüK DüNüşüMüN BİR PARüASI'*
Burada bir adres göstermek zorunda değiliz ama ortada bir anomali olduğu çok açık. Yani elimizde çok kesin kanıtlar yok; ABD mi, Gülen cemaati mi yoksa ikisi birden mi bunu bilemiyoruz ama bunun bir önemi yok. ünemli olan bir medya kuruluşuyla bu işe müdahil olmaları ve bir gazeteyi burada araç olarak kullanmaları. Birilerinin de bu araçsallığa rıza göstermiş olması. Büyük dönüşümün bir parçası olarak bunlar yaşandı Türkiye'de. Bu konuda seçilen isimlere de bakmak gerek. Neden şu bu değil de bir gazete çıkarmak için Ahmet Altan ve Yasemin üongar'ın seçildiği önemli bana göre. 


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*BARANSU NE üDüLü ALMALIYDI*

 


31.10.2010 01:23

*Ragıp Duran (Medya eleştirmeni- Gazeteci):* 

*'TüRKİYE'DE VURULACAK YEGANE İKTİDAR ODAğI ASKER DEğİLDİR!*
Medya eleştirmeni, akademisyen ve gazeteci Ragıp Duran, hem kişisel web günlüğünde (apoletlimedya.blogspot.com) hem de verdiği mülakatlarda Taraf'la ilgili dikkat çeken değerlendirmelerde bulundu. Taraf'la ilgili görüş almak üzere kendisiyle konuştuğumuzda, referandum öncesinde bu konuda verdiği bir mülakatta söylediklerini yineleyeceğini, şimdilik bunlara ekleyeceği fazla bir ayrıntı bulunmadığını belirtti. Duran, kişisel blog'unda da yayınladığı Taraf analizine yönelik yeni bir sorumuz olursa yanıtlayabileceğini de ekledi. Biz de Duran'ın Taraf'la ilgili analizinin, referandum öncesi gündeme ilişkin kısmı dışında dosyamıza almanın uygun olacağını belirttik.

*Ragıp Duran'ın Fırat Haber Ajansı'na verdiği Taraf'la ilgili mülakatı, kişisel blog'undan aktarıyoruz:* 

*'KATİLİ BULANA KADAR GAZETECİLİK YAPACAğIM'*

"...Gazetecilik açısından Taraf'la ilgili beni rahatsız eden bir başka şey de, şu: Taraf çıkarken bu gazetenin kurucusu, 'ben bu sıralar polisiye roman yazıyorum, katili bulana kadar gazetecilik yapacağım' şeklinde bir açıklama yapmıştı. Oysa gazetecilik, böyle, roman yazarken vakit geçirilmek için yapılacak bir iş değildir. Bu, hakaret gazeteciliğidir ve ayrıca aşağılamadır. Zaten çeşitli kesimlere yönelik Ahmet Altan çokça yapıyor bunu, şimdi de mesleğe yönelik yapmış oluyor. Yine aynı kişi, Taraf çıkacağı süreçte bir röportajında, 'çok iyi, şeker bir patronumuz var. Biz, patronumuza hediye olarak gazete hazırlıyoruz' demişti. Bu da sağcı, iktidar ve patron yanlısı bir bakış açısıdır. Hiçbir gazete bu amaçla hazırlanamaz. Gazetenin tanımı da niyeti de bellidir. Yıllardır dünya basın meselesini izlerim; hiçbir yayın yönetmeninin patronuna hediye için gazete hazırladığını görmedim!



*'F TİPİ CEMAATLE İLGİLİ HABER YAYIMLAMAMASI TARAF'IN BAğIMSIZ OLMADIğI şüPHELERİNİ GüüLENDİRİYOR'*

Bu gazetenin görüldüğü gibi bir siyasi çizgide olması da keyfi bir şey değil. İlk başta, Taraf'ın ne yazık ki mali yanı şeffaf değil. Minimum matematik hatta aritmetikten anlayanlar 60 bin traj ilan eden, sayfalarını incelediğimizde alınan reklamları da hesaba katarsak, gazetenin, normal olarak dönmesi gerektiğin bilir. Oysa herkes biliyor ki Taraf, çalışanlarına emeklerinin karşılığını da vermiyor. Maaşlarını ödemiyor. Bir de bu gazetenin nerde basıldığı, internet sitesini hazırlayan kurumun başka nerelerde iş yaptığı da, internette yayımlanmıştı. Ben bu tür polisiye şeyleri çok ciddiye almıyorum ama siyasi olarak da bakarsak; 'Paşasının Başbakanı' hariç, bu gazetenin AKP'ye yönelik eleştirel bir tutum takındığını görmedim. ürneğin F tipi cemaatle ilgili hiçbir haber yayımlamamış olması, Taraf'ın bağımsız olmadığını şüphelerini de güçlendiriyor.

*'BİRİLERİ GAZETEYE BAVULLA BELGE GüNDERİYOR, BUNLAR DA YAYIMLIYOR!'*

Taraf'ın nerdeyse alametifarikası olan TSK'ye yönelik yayınlarıdır. Dağlıca operasyonu olsun, Heron olsun, haber ve bilgi düzeyinde TSK'nin antidemokratik, faşizan, Kürt ve genel olarak halk karşıtı, kendi yasalarını çiğneyen tutumlarını teşhir eden başarılı habercilik yaptılar. Ama ben burada da kuşkuluyum. şu bakımdan kuşkuluyum; kısa zaman içerisinde gördük ki bunlar Taraf'taki esas olarak bir veya birden fazla muhabirin sağladığı habercilik başarısı değil. Zaten kendileri de sonradan itiraf etmek zorunda kaldılar. Birileri gazeteye bavulla bilgi gönderiyor, belge gönderiyor, bunlar da hızlı bir biçimde yayınlıyorlar.

Bir gazeteye olduğu gibi belge sızdırılması olumsuz bir şey değildir ama bakıldığı zaman bu bilgi ve belgelerin hep aynı kaynaktan ve hep aynı hedefe vuran olduğunu görüyoruz. O zaman ben bu gazetecilikten kuşkulanırım tabii. üünkü Türkiye'de vurulacak tek yegane iktidar odağı askeri odak değildir. Siyasi odağı, iktisadi odakları eleştiriden muaf tutarsanız bu gazetecilik değildir; askeri odakla sorunu olanların sözcülüğüdür.

*'OKUYUCUYU BİR YIL BEKLETME HAKKI YOK'*

Teknik olarak da canımı sıkan bir şey var: ünemli bir istihbarat değil, ama şöyle ki bu bilgi sızdırıcılar bazen doğru olmayan bilgiler de sızdırıyorlar. şöyle bir olay hatırlıyorum: Islak-kuru imza kahramanı Dursun üiçek'in 10 Kasım günü Genelkurmay'da genelkurmay başkanı ve dört kuvvet komutanıyla yemek yediğine dair manşetten bir haber girmişti Taraf. Bu haber doğruysa vahim bir şeydi tabii. Bu kadar üst düzey yöneticilerin, hakkında soruşturma açılan albayla yemek yemelerinin siyasi bir anlamı olmalı. Genelkurmay bu haberi yalanladı, 'yok böyle bir şey' dedi. Taraf ise, 'yalanlıyorsunuz ama siz bekleyin, çıkacak' dedi. Haberi tekzip edilmiş gazetenin yapmaması gereken tek şey budur. Yanlış anlaşılmasın, ben bu konuyu biraz araştırdığım için somut örnek üzerinden gidiyorum. Böyle bir durumda haberiniz tekzip edildiği takdirde, elinizdeki bilgiyi, belgeyi yayınlarsınız ve haberinizin arkasında olduğunu gösterirsiniz. Dursun üiçek'ten açıklama alırsınız mesela. 'Evet, öyle bir yemekteydik' şeklinde demeç alırsınız böylece de genelkurmaylığa yanıt vermiş olursunuz. Veya fotoğraf vs. yayımlarsınız. Ama bunları yapmak yerine, 'bekleyin göreceksiniz' diyor. Oysa bir yıl geçti aradan. Gazetenin, hiçbir okuyucusunu bu kadar bekletme hakkı yoktur herhalde.

*‘TARAF'I AHMET ALTAN üIKARTMIYOR!’*

Bu örneği şunun için verdim; Taraf'a bilgi ve belge sağlayan kaynağın herkes kim ve kimlerden oluştuğunu biliyor. Bu kaynağın Taraf'la bir bağımlılık işi içerisinde olduğu ortada. Benim bu konuda edindiğim bilgi şu; şimdi az çok orada gazetecilik refleksi olan arkadaşlarımız, kaynağa 'belgesi var mı' diye soruyorlar. Ama aldıkları yanıt, 'tamam siz yayımlayın, bir şey olursa biz göndereceğiz' oluyor. Bütün medyayı manipüle etmek isteyen güçler bu taktiği uygularlar. Ben buradan şu sonucu çıkarıyorum; Taraf'ı, Taraf'ın gözüken yöneticileri yönetmiyor, onlar çıkarmıyor bu gazeteyi. Bu gazeteyi, gazeteye bilgi ve belge sağlayan kaynak çıkarıyor, Ahmet Altan değil. Bu ise gazetecilik bağımsızlığına, editöryal bağımsızlık dediğimiz şeye aykırıdır.

*'TARAF, GAZETECİLİK VİCDANINA SIğMAYAN ANLAYIş İüİNDE'*

Taraf gazetesi boykotu, AKP'nin anayasa değişikliğini desteklememenin sol vicdana sığmayacağını söylüyor. Sen bir kere solcu musun da sol adına konuşuyorsun yahu! Etyen Mahçupyan her gün sola küfrediyor bu gazetede. İşte Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı mıdır nedir, CHE'ye katil diyor ondan sonra kalkıp sol adına konuşuyorlar... Bunlar ahlak dışı şeyler. Herkes haddini bilmeli. Siz sol karşıtı, Kürt karşıtı yayın politikası izliyorsunuz sonra da Kürtler şöyle yapsın, sol vicdana sığar mı diye konuşuyorsunuz. Bence, Taraf gazetecilik vicdanına sığmayan bir anlayış içinde.

*'KüRT OKURLAR TARAF'TAN BüYüK BEKLENTİ İüİNDEYDİ'*

Yasemin üongar'la gazete ilk çıktığında Diyarbakır'da ve daha başka bir iki yerdeki toplantılarda vs. birlikte olduk. Orada Kürt okur kitlesinin Taraf'tan ne kadar büyük bir beklenti içinde olduğunu gözlerimle gördüm açıkçası. Dolayısıyla, satış çizelgelerine baktığımızda gazetenin Kürt coğrafyasında prestiji vardı. Mutlaka gazetenin haberlerini tek tek inceleyip değerlendirmek doğru olacaktır ama ben sabah kalkar kalkmaz Taraf okuyan tiplerden olmadığım için tahlilim ayrıntılı olmayabilir.

Fakat genel kanım şu; Taraf, Kürt hareketiyle, Kürt dünyasıyla ilişkiler konusunda okurları bilgilendirmek yerine, yönlendirmeye yönelik bir politika içinde. üzellikle PKK'ye ilişkin haberlerinde bu görülebiliyor. Kürt okurlar da bunu zamanla gördü ve kendilerinin oyalanmasına izin vermediler. Taraf ise bunu anladığı anda içindeki gerici, sağcı, liberal, AKP yanlısı çizgisini daha da çekinmeksizin ortaya koymaya başladı. Aslında Taraf'ın Kürt okurlarla ilgili denediği politikası bir AKP planıydı aynı zamanda. Hatta, çok karşı oldukları TSK'nin de bu biçimde planları mevcut.

*TARAF'A ‘ACELE POSTA SERVİSİ üDüLü’ VERİLMELİYDİ*
Bir de özellikle gazetecilikte ödül alan kadar, ödül verenlere de bakmak gerekir. Türkiye'de çok fazla ödül dağıtılıyor. Benim en çok şaşırdığım, Taraf muhabirinin Sedat Semavi ödülünü almasıydı. Bunda bir yanlışlık olmalı. Bence ödül 'acele posta servisi ödülü' olabilir ama gazetecilik ödülü olamaz. Size oturduğunuz yerden, biri bavulla bilgi gönderiyor ve siz de yayınlayarak, ödül alıyorsunuz. Diğer ödül veren kuruluşlara baktığımızda zaten iktidar yanlıları olduğu için çok yadırgamamak gerekir ama Sedat Semavi ödüllerinde şaşırmıştım."


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TARAF’TA HAKAN şüKüR KAVGASI NASIL OLDU*

 


26.10.2010 23:31

*Onur Yazıcıoğlu ( Taraf Gazetesi eski Spor Muhabiri):*

*'TARAF TARTIşMASIZ SAğCI BİR GAZETEDİR!'*

_Taraf' Gazetesi'nin spor servisinde çalıştığı dönemde bir çok tartışılan habere imza atan genç gazeteci Onur Yazıcıoğlu, Hakan şükür'ün Kutlu Doğum Haftası'yla ilgili bir açıklamasından dolayı eleştiren bir haber yapınca, önce Yıldıray Oğur, ardından da Ahmet Altan tarafından eleştirildiğini anlatıyor. Gazete yönetiminin bu eleştirisinin ardından istifa kararı aldığını söyleyen Yazıcıoğlu, Ahmet Altan'la yaşadığı bir diyaloğu da "Bir defasında odasında bana 'şu haberleri neden yapmıyorsunuz?' diye çıkıştığında, sözünü ettiği haber spor sayfasının dörtte birini kaplıyordu. 'Sayfaya baksaydınız, bu konuşmayı yapmazdık' şeklinde bir yanıt vermiştim" sözleriyle anlatıyor ve ekliyor: "Ahmet Altan’ın kendi köşesi dışında gazetenin bir yerini okuduğunu sanmıyorum. Derdi gazetecilik olan bir insan değil. Güçlü bir ego, gereksiz bir kibir, bol miktarda cehalet gördüm kendisinde."_ 

*-Taraf Gazetesi büyük iddialarla yayına başladı ve ardından çok tartışılan manşetlere imza attı. Sizin Taraf'la yolarınız nasıl kesişti?*

-*İş* aradığım bir dönemde, bir arkadaşım arayıp yeni bir gazetenin çıkacağını ve spor ekibi kurulacağını söyledi. Bana da “burada çalışmayı düşünür müsün” diye sordu. Gittim, görüştüm, işi kabul ettim. Daha gazetenin ismi bile belli değildi. ünce 'İkinci Cumhuriyet' ismi üzerinde durdular ama neticede adı 'Taraf' oldu.

*-Ergenekon iddianamesi sürecinde yaptığı yayınlar çok tartışıldı. üzellikle ünder Aytaç ve Emre Uslu'nun yazıları... Siz bir gazeteci olarak Taraf'ın bu tutumunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?*

-Bazı insanlar bulundukları konumdan dolayı edindikleri bilgileri kamuoyuyla paylaşmak adına, gazeteci olmadıkları halde gazetecilik yapabilirler, bence bunda bir sakınca yok. Ancak yine bulundukları konumdan edindikleri 'güvenirlikle' kamuoyunu manipüle etmeye başlarlarsa iş değişir. Orası sorgulanması zor bir hal alır. Radikal’de yazan Akif Beki’nin durumu da buna benzer. Ergenekon sürecinde, Taraf’ta kilit rol oynayan isim ünder Aytaç ve Emre Uslu’dan ziyade, muhabir Mehmet Baransu’dur. Hala ele geçirdiği birçok belgenin kaynağı meçhul. Taraf’ın sükse yapan birçok haberini ve manşetini gazeteye getiren muhabir Mehmet Baransu. “AKP’yi ve Fetullah Gülen’i bitirme planı” bunlardan en önemlisi. “Balyoz darbe planı” bir diğer çok önemli haberdi. Baransu her seferinde belgelerin Taraf’a bir bavul *aracılığıyla* geldiğini açıkladı.



*YILDIRAY OğUR, 'KEşKE 12 EYLüL'DEN üNCE DE ORDUDA FETHULLAHüILAR OLSAYDI' DİYE YAZDI*


*-Sol içerisinde de' militarist-darbeci' vs gibi kavramlarla bir tartışma yürütüldü. Taraf ve Birgün gazeteleri arasında da sürdü bu tartışma. Taraf'a yönelik ağır eleştirileri de beraberinde getirdi bu süreç. Gülen cemaati ile ilgili finansal bağlantılar olduğu iddiaları var. Taraf siyaseten nasıl bir çerçevede duruyor?*

-Birgün’ün ciddiye alınacak bir tarafı yok. Birgün’ün haliyle Türkiye solunun hali neredeyse aynı. Gündem belirleyemeyen bir gazete. Taraf’ın Birgün’e yüklenmesi ancak orantısız güç kullanımı olur. Birgün militarist olsa ne *fark* eder olmasa ne fark eder? Her gün aynı 5 bin kişi alıyor gazeteyi. Taraf, tartışmasız bir şekilde sağcı bir gazetedir. Birçok köşe yazarı, açık açık AKP’yi *desteklediğini* ifade ediyor. Gülen cemaatiyle bir bağları olmadığını ifade ediyorlar. şimdi ben size hiçbir belge gösteremem 'alın bu da cemaatle Taraf’ın bağıdır' şeklinde. Ancak Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabının yayımlanmasından sonra Yıldıray Oğur’un yazdığı bir yazıda yaklaşık olarak 'Keşke 12 Eylül’den önce de ordunun içinde Fethullahçılar olsaydı da darbeye engel olunsaydı' ifadeleri bulunuyordu.
*-Taraf'ın sağcı bir gazete olduğunu söylediniz. Bunu biraz daha açarsanız...* 

-Bunda açıklama gerektiren bir şey yok. İktidar politikalarını birebir destekleyen, AKP’ye açıkça birçok köşe yazarıyla destekleyen, muhafazakar bir gazete Taraf. Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı, Roni Margulies, Yıldıray Oğur, Ahmet Altan, Yasemin üongar, HaberTürk’e geçmeden Amberin Zaman, Alper Görmüş, Etyen Mahçupyan ve hatta ümit Kıvanç ve hatta Murat Belge, defalarca AKP’yi destekleyen yazılar yazdı. AKP’yi desteklemek yani neoliberal ilkeleri benimsemiş, dini ideolojisinin merkezine koymuş bir partiyi desteklemek sağcılık değil de nedir?

*'HAKAN şüKüR'ü ELEşTİRİNCE OğUR VE ALTAN DA BENİ ELEşTİRDİ'*

-Diyelim ki Taraf’ın cemaatle bir bağı yok. Peki cemaatten bir insan bu köşe yazısını yazsaydı, cemaati bundan daha güzel savunabilir miydi? Bence Avcı’nın kitabından sonraki süreç, Taraf için turnusol işlevi görmüştür. Biz spor servisinde çalışırken Hakan şükür’ün bir derbi öncesi 'kutlu doğum haftasına' gönderme yaptığı bir demecini eleştirdiğimizde, hiç üzerine vazife olmadığı halde bu yazımızı eleştiren isim önce Yıldıray Oğur, sonra Ahmet Altan oldu. İstifa kararımı o zaman almıştım. 

*-Neler yaşandı bu konuda, biraz açar mısınız?*

-Bizim çalıştığımız dönemde Yıldıray Oğur yazıişleri müdürü değildi. Sadece köşe yazarı ve politika muhabiriydi. O sezon Fenerbahçe-Galatasaray derbisi (Galatasaray-Fenerbahçe de olabilir, net hatırlamıyorum) Hz. Muhammed’in doğum günü olarak kabul edilen 'Kutlu doğum haftasına' denk gelmişti. şükür kamuoyuna derbiyle ilgili açıklamada bulunmuş, derbi maçının 'bu özel günde' oynanmasına istinaden 'bugüne yakışır bir maç olsun' gibi bir açıklama yapmış ve insanlara çocuklarını Hz. Muhammed’i örnek alarak yetiştirmelerini öğütlemişti.

*YILDIRAY OğUR'A, 'CEMAATüİ OLDUğUN İüİN şüKüR'ü SAVUNUYORSUN' DEDİM*
Bizce bu açıklama bir sporcunun yapmaması gereken bir manipülasyonu barındırıyordu. Biz de 'din işleriyle futbol işlerini karıştırdı' gibi bir başlık atmıştık. Ertesi gün de şükür geri adım attı, 'yanlış anlaşıldığını' söyledi. Fakat ertesi gün çıkan gazetede Yıldıray kişisel olarak başlıktan rahatsızlık duymuş, beni Fenerbahçeli olduğum için bu başlığı atmakla suçladı. Ben de kendisine 'o zaman sen de cemaatçi olduğun için şükür’ü savunuyorsun' diyerek konuyu ajite ettim. Yıldıray futbolcuların bu yönde açıklama yapmalarında bir sakınca görmediğini söyledi, ben kendisinin bu fikrinin beni hiç ilgilendirmediğini söyledim. Ertesi gün Yıldıray’ın ifadelerinin aynısı, Ahmet Altan tarafından yazı işleri toplantısında dillendirildi. Olay bu kadar.


*MüDüRLER İşTEN üIKARMAKLA TEHDİT ETTİLER**-Taraf çalışanlarının yaşadığı maddi sorunlardan siz de etkilendiniz mi?*

-Bizim çalıştığımız dönemde sadece gecikme olmuştu. Bunun dışında Alkım’ın çıkardığı F Dergisi’nde kalan 1-2 yazı telifim dışında kayda değer bir etkilenme yaşamadım. Ancak biz çıktıktan sonra birçok arkadaşım kirasını bile ödeyemez hale geldi, büyük bir geçim sıkıntısı içine düştü. Ama bu süreçte Ahmet Altan işe Jeep’iyle gelmeye devam etti. Taraf’ın solculuğu bu kadar işte. Ayrıca sağda solda, solcu olduğunu iddia eden bazı Taraf müdürleri, insanları işten çıkarmakla tehdit ettiler, gazeteyi maliyeye şikayet eden çalışanlara karşı gazete yönetimiyle hareket ettiler.

*AHMET ALTAN KENDİ KüşESİ DIşINDA GAZETEYİ OKUMAZ!*


*-Gazete içerisinde Ahmet Altan'ın çalışanlara karşı agresif tutumuna yönelik eleştiriler oldu. Sizin bu konuda yaşadığınız bir şey oldu mu?*

-Ben ve birlikte istifa ettiğimiz arkadaşlarım; hiçbir medya patronunu 'kral' olarak görmedik, bundan sonra da görmeyiz. İşverenimizdir hepsi bu. Ha Ahmet Altan’ı tanıma şansımız (şans demek de bir tuhaf tabii) oldu mu? Evet. Bir defasında odasında bana 'şu haberleri neden yapmıyorsunuz?' diye çıkıştığında, sözünü ettiği haber spor sayfasının dörtte birini kaplıyordu. 'Sayfaya baksaydınız, bu konuşmayı yapmazdık' şeklinde bir yanıt vermiştim. Ahmet Altan’ın kendi köşesi dışında gazetenin bir yerini okuduğunu sanmıyorum. Derdi gazetecilik olan bir insan değil. Güçlü bir ego, gereksiz bir kibir, bol miktarda cehalet gördüm kendisinde. Bir romancının, edebiyatçılardan alıntı yaparak yazı yazmasını beklerdim. Oysa Taraf’taki birçok yazısında, tarihin büyük komutanlarından alıntı yapmıştır. İyi bir tarama yaparsanız bunu görürsünüz. Derdinin militarizmle mi, TSK’yla mı olduğunu henüz anlamış değilim. Birçok defa Taraf’ın haber atlamasının problem olmadığını söyledi yazı işleri toplantılarında. Gazete az dahi satsa, yaptığı haberlerin ilgili yerlere (neresi olduğunu bilmiyorum) mesaj vermek gibi bir özelliği olmalıymış. Son cümlemi anlamanız için Ahmet Altan’la 1 saat geçirmeniz yeter. 'Ahmet Altan gazete çıkarırsa bu çok iyi olmak zorundadır' diye defalarca ortalık yerde bağırdığını hatırlıyorum. Biz 11 ay Taraf’ta çalıştık. Son ayımızda maç yazılarını Anadolu Ajansı’ndan aldığımızı sanıyordu. Oysa o yazıların tamamı bizim kendi üslubumuzla, maç izleyerek yazdığımız yazılardı. Politika sayfaları, birinci sayfa onu ilgilendiriyordu. Kültür-sanat, yaşam, spor vs. bölümleri hiç umursamaz Ahmet Altan.

*'TARAF, TARTIşMA KüLTüRüNDEN YOKSUN BİR GüRUH YARATTI'*

*-Son olarak şunu sormak istiyorum; Taraf'ı Türk basını içerisinde genel olarak nereye koyuyorsunuz?*

-Hakkını da vermek lazım. Ergenekon davası, Türkiye açısından önemli bir dönemeç oldu. Ortada bir çete var belli ki ve bunun ifşasında Taraf başrolü oynadı. Fakat süreç içerisinde köşe yazarlarının, olayları sadece bu perspektiften değerlendirmesi, kendi gibi düşünmeyen herkesi 'ulusalcı' ya da 'Ergenekoncu' olarak lanse etmesi, Ergenekon suçlularının dahi temize çıkmasına yol açtı, yol açmaya da devam ediyor. üünkü gazetecilik yapmıyorlar, ellerindeki verileri asla sorgulamıyorlar. NTV-Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu haberlerindeki skandal düzeyindeki hata ve bu hatayı kabullenmeyişleri bunun en güzel kanıtı. Bir diğer problemse şu: Türkiye’de Taraf okurları ve Taraf çizgisindeki kitle, Taraf’ın yorumları dışında hiçbir şey konuşup söylemiyor. Tartışma, analiz gibi becerilerden yoksun bir güruh yarattı bu gazete. Bu kötü bir kültürlenme örneğidir. Taraf okuru ve sempatizanı (evet gazete sempatizanı) hiç kimseden, bir mesele hakkında ayrışan yorum duymadım, okumadım. üok sesliliği savunur gibi yapıp, tek sesliliğin, dogmatik düşünme biçiminin dik alasını yapıyor ve bu yaklaşımı okurlarına yansıtıyor bu gazete.

Ayrıca Taraf ideolojisini oturtan bazı isimlerin eski Aydınlık dergisinde yöneticilik yaptığını biliyoruz. 

*MEYDAN 'SOLCU TAKLİDİ YAPAN LİBERAL TARAF'A KALDI'*
Son söz olarak: Taraf’ın en çok ayıplanması gereken şey, solculara solculuk dersi vermeye yeltenmesidir. Siz hiçbir solcunun bir sağcıya nasıl sağcı olması gerektiğini anlattığına tanık oldunuz mu? Başta Yıldıray Oğur ve Ahmet Altan olmak üzere birçok Taraf yazarı bu ayıba imza attı, daha da atacak. Olmayan düşmana saldırmak *kolay*. Keşke Türkiye’de antimilitarist-enternasyonalist çizgide bir sol olsaydı da meydan 'solcu' taklidi yapan 'liberal' Taraf’a kalmasaydı.

*Yarın Taraf Gazetesi eski politika editörü İnci Hekimoğlu anlatıyor: Taraf'ın haberini yapmaktan çekindiği konu neydi?*


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------

